# Amplificador Lineal para FM 30W montado y probado



## joakiy (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Pongo a disposición de todo el foro mi último montaje, se trata de un amplificador lineal para FM basado en el transistor 2N5591, capaz de ofrecer 30W con 8W de entrada y unos 18W con tan solo 4W de entrada. Anticipo que vais a necesitar una buena fuente de alimentación que entregue unos 5A si queréis que el amplificador funcione correctamente.

Por supuesto, se puede sustituir el 2N5591 por otro de características similares, con unas simples modificaciones.

El circuito tiene filtro pasabajos y ha sido montado cortando las pistas de cobre de una placa de fibra de vidrio con un cutter, y usando el método Manhattan para el filtro pasa bajos, por lo que el pcb que os he dibujado es meramente orientativo y desaconsejo hacer este circuito con cualquier método de atacado químico.

Aquí tenemos el esquema eléctrico:


Aquí van unas fotos del circuito montado:













Construcción:

Tomaremos una placa virgen de fibra de vidrio de 10x14 cms aproximadamente, mejor si es de doble cara, aunque no es imprescindible.

Imprimimos el archivo PDF adjunto, y con ayuda de un lápiz lo copiaremos sobre la cara de cobre. Las pistas marcadas como F1, F2 y F3 corresponden al filtro de salida, y es mejor montarlas con el método Manhattan (ver                                        Armado de circuitos de RF - El método  "Manhattan").

Luego cuando hayamos dibujado las pistas, antes de usar el cutter, presentaremos los componentes en lo alto del dibujo, incluyendo bobinas, transistor, etc para ver si todo ha salido como esperábamos. Si todo queda en orden, y no queda demasiado grande ni demasiado pequeño el circuito, tallaremos las pistas, con paciencia, usando el cutter y con cuidado de no cortarnos.

Una vez separadas a cuchilla las pistas de cobre, comprobaremos con el tester que no estén en corto. Estañaremos imperativamente cada pista, y si estañamos toda la placa mejor, aunque basta con estañar las pistas de señal, las de voltaje y la de masa en aquellos puntos en donde vayamos a soldar.

Tened a mano un buen disipador, que el 2n5591 se pone a parir a partir de los 20W. 

La potencia mínima para excitar este amplificador es de 3,5 - 4W. No intentéis excitarlo con 1W o el transistor no se enterará de nada, sería como si una hormiga le hiciera el amor a un elefante, no quiero entrar en detalles.

Si necesitáis un amplificador que se excite con potencias inferiores, podéis usar un 2N6081, que como dije al principio, este circuito es fácilmente adaptable a otros transistores.


Unos detalles más:

A la entrada y a la salida se deben soldar sendos cables coaxiales de 50 ohm. Un coaxial siempre debe ser coaxial, incluso en el momento de su soldadura. Como ejemplo, observad el detalle de como va soldado el coaxial a la entrada del ampli:



- El cable que suministre el voltaje, también ha de ser de calidad, con una sección suficiente para tolerar los 4 ó 4,5A contínuos que podría consumir el amplificador.

Detalle del filtro pasa-bajos:

Al circuito le he añadido este filtro ya presentado en el foro: Filtro pasa bajos para FM 87-108.

Mirad en esta foto como está montado:




Y nada más, el circuito es fácil de montar. Cualquier duda que tengáis... a preguntar.

Y os agradecería que me informáseis de cualquier errata, porque tengo aquí a mis sobrinos dándome la vara... y puedo haber escrito cualquier cosa.

¡Un saludo!



PD: El diseño es 100% mío y lo cedo a todos los foreros de buena  fe que pululan por forosdeelectronica.com

No me puedo hacer responsable del mal que causéis con el uso indebido de este proyecto, pero si alguien se decide a montarlo, que comparta sus experiencias.


----------



## tiago (Jul 8, 2010)

Bién, veo que por fin tu proyecto ha visto la luz ... Felicidades.
Sospecho que éste es el primero de una serie de interesantes juguetes,a ver si nos obsequias con algún amplificador mas, pero en dos etapas, que arranque con un Watio.
En unos dias pienso montar todos los que publiques... 

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 9, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Bién, veo que por fin tu proyecto ha visto la luz ... Felicidades.
> Sospecho que éste es el primero de una serie de interesantes juguetes,a ver si nos obsequias con algún amplificador mas, pero en dos etapas, que arranque con un Watio.
> En unos dias pienso montar todos los que publiques...
> 
> Saludos.



Si montamos dos amplificadores iguales, pero con distintos transistores, podremos obtener esa potencia de salida no con 1W, sino con menos potencia aún.

Por ejemplo, una primera etapa, excitada con 0,5W, usando un 2n6080, entregaría 7W en la salida y tan solo necesitaríamos eliminar los condensadores C5 y C6 del circuito. Luego, otra segunda etapa con el 2n5591 nos entregaría unos 28W bien filtrados y ya tendríamos un transmisor con una potencia considerable (no sería la BBC, pero para poblaciones medianas en donde no esté saturado el dial y con una buena antena colocada bien alta el alcance podría ser de una o dos decenas de kilómetros).

C5 y C6 se deberán montar así:



Y todos los condensadores deberán estar "tumbados" sobre masa, en la medida de lo posible, tal y como muestra la siguiente imagen:


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 9, 2010)

¡Enhorabuena por tu circuito! Tiene muy buena pinta. 

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 9, 2010)

Gracias Andrxx, lo bueno del foro es que podamos colaborar unos con otros.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 10, 2010)

He aquí una muestra de como no debemos soldar un coaxial:



Ya sabéis, ¡podría pasar cualquier cosa!


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2010)

Pues es lo mas normal 

Incluso en muchos ejemplos graficos, vemos éste tipo de conexión, propia de un cable paralelo.

Pero la soldadura coaxial efectivamente es la mas adecuada.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 10, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Pues es lo mas normal
> 
> Incluso en muchos ejemplos graficos, vemos éste tipo de conexión, propia de un cable paralelo.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, yo mismo he montado prototipos cometiendo dicho error, muy común en revistas, libros y esquemas eléctricos que se encuentran por ahí. De los errores se aprende, y en estos casos, más vale curarse en salud y hacer las cosas bien desde un principio.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 2, 2010)

felicidades, este ampli te quedo muy lindo, me inspiraste para construir el mio . saludos


----------



## joakiy (Ago 2, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> felicidades, este ampli te quedo muy lindo, me inspiraste para construir el mio . saludos



Me alegro que te inspires, pero usa el método del "cutter", desde mi humilde punto de vista es lo mejor para este tipo de montajes.


----------



## exetv (Ago 3, 2010)

disculpen pero por que razon los condensadores tienen que estar tumbados en la placa? saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Ago 3, 2010)

exetv dijo:


> disculpen pero por que razon los condensadores tienen que estar tumbados en la placa? saludos.



En  los montajes de RF, sobre todo a partir de 50 Mhz, los componentes  deben soldarse con las patillas lo más cortas posibles, 1mm de patilla  actua como una inductancia de valor indefinido y altera el  funcionamiento del circuito.

La estructura interna del  condensador tambien crea inductancias parásitas, pero si los tumbas  sobre masa, se puede minimizar bastante ese efecto indeseado.

Esto es válido para cualquier circuito RF.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

Un poco mas de información  no daña a nadie
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armado-circuitos-rf-metodo-manhattan-11847/


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 3, 2010)

felicidades joakiy, quedo muy bien tu circuito, buen aporte, luego que termine de hacer mis proyectos pendientes voy a hacer este amplificador.


----------



## ramirojujuy (Ago 14, 2010)

Por favor decime como se suelda, yo lo he hecho asi un monton de veces y recien me enteraria de algunos errores inexplicables.


----------



## joakiy (Ago 15, 2010)

ramirojujuy dijo:


> Por favor decime como se suelda, yo lo he hecho asi un monton de veces y recien me enteraria de algunos errores inexplicables.



¿A que te refieres exactamente?


----------



## fafa83 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola joakiy gracias por postearlo aqui, se aprende mucho de todo esto, una vez lei que algunos amplificadores se montaba en una pcb doble fast, de un lado las pistas y los componentes, del otro  el cobreado completo que abarca toda la placa, se obtiene alguna ventaja de eso?


----------



## tiago (Nov 11, 2010)

Joakiy.tengo una pega y es que no encuentro hilo estañado para las bobinas. ¿De donde lo sacas?
Utilizo el de cobre esmaltado,pero es un palo quitarle el esmalte al cable,luego pueden haber pegas a la hora de soldar si quedan restos etc...

Saludos.


----------



## radio98 (Nov 11, 2010)

Joakiy se puede adaptar el MRf238 que cambios abria que hacerle?

Saludos.


----------



## fafa83 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola tiago podes utilizar alambre de cobre 0,8 esmaltado he visto amplificadores mas grandes que lo usan no tendras problema por eso. Solo que es mas dificil para soldarlo.
La forma mas facil es hacer la bobina cortar el alambre y luego estirarlo para tener largo, con esa medida tienes el largo de los otros alambres (los que son iguales).
Ahora con una trincheta pelas las puntas de los alambres haciendolo girar con los dedos le pones pasta de soldar y los estañas
Por ultimo haces las espiras y lo soldas a la placa.

Alguien tiene algun circuito para usar 2 transistores bly92 A


----------



## fafa83 (Nov 12, 2010)

aqui hay un circuito para un MRF238 http://www.jonasbairros.xpg.com.br/transmissores%20de%20fm/amplificador%20de%20rf%20de%2035w.htm


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola me preguntaba que quisiste decir con "Un coaxial siempre debe ser coaxial, incluso en el momento de su soldadura." ya que parece algo que hay que saber y pues yo no lo se  bueno me vendría bien un poco de información gracias


----------



## Van der Ziel (Nov 12, 2010)

La forma de soldar un coaxial... bueno no exageremos, para empezar las perdidas producidas al soldar un coaxial como lo esta en la figura son muy muy pequeñas, siempre que se mantengan razonablemente cortas, de hecho, para hacer bien el trabajo se deberia utilizar coaxial de alta temperatura que permite soldar correctamente la malla, pero a veces no se puede conseguir facilmente, asi que toca emplear el clasico RG58, que por sus caracteristicas no puede soldarse "correctamente" sin causarle algun daño. Por otro lado, la longitud de las patillas de los componentes se hacen criticas al aumentar la frecuencia, pero para la banda de FM no es tan critico, la experiencia me ha demostrado que los problemas por inductancias parasitas se vuelven criticos para frecuencias por encima de los 300MHz, ahora lo de poner los condensadores acostados, si el circuito esta bien proyectado no es necesario que sea asi, si se afecta el rendimiento de un circuito con este tipo de variables, entonces no esta en su punto optimo de funcionamiento y no sera estable, por lo que debera rediseñarse u optimizarse hasta lograr tal condicion. Es bueno pulirse pero no exagerar, sino, vean los circuitos de fabrica. Suerte.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 23, 2011)

Mira tengo precisamente dos transistores 2N6081 y quisiera que me ayudara indicandome  como quedaria el plano para poner a trabajar estos dos transistores en paralelo, agradezco me prestara una ayuda
Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola gente, joakiy está muy bueno el circuito que te mandaste, me gustaría armarlo como un proyecto didactico, ya que pues en esto de la electrónica no te cansas de aprender , pero en RF no soy muy hábido, según a mi entender si quisiera armar las dos etapas como dijiste una con el 2N6081 y la segunda con el 2N5591, ¿como exitaría la primera etapa con una señal de 0.5W?, ó alguna vez recuerdo haber leido que se podría exitar con algún TDA, esto de ser posible ¿es aceptable?, otra pregunta ¿este circuito es lo único necesario para transmitir o se necesita algo más?

Espero no ser fastidioso, pero la verdad es que es algo que llama la atención sobre todo, podre cubrir algunos kilómetros con algo tan pequeño


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 2, 2011)

0.5 vatios puedes obtenerlos empleando un 2N4427, en el foro puedes buscar "amplificador 1 vatio no tune" creo que el circuito podría adaptarse fácilmente. En cuanto a los TDA, hasta donde conozco, son componentes para baja frecuencia y no servirían para RF.


----------



## 0002 (Sep 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias ziel, ya estuve revisando el circuito, podría simplemente reemplazar el transistor original del circuito que mencionas y obtener la potencia que necesito para exitar la primera etapa. Mi objetivo es armar algo así:

compresor--> 1ra etapa 0.5W a 7W --> 2da etapa 7 a 28W

Solo que no estoy seguro si sería asi o ¿habria que agregarle algo, en medio o al final?, otra duda, los disipadores para este tipo de transistores ¿son muy dificiles de conseguir?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 2, 2011)

Aclaremos algo: cuando dices compresor, a que te refieres exactamente... Otra, si no estoy mal, interpreto que ya tienes un modulador con 0,5 vatios de salida, es así?


----------



## 0002 (Sep 3, 2011)

En cuanto a el compresor me refería a algo como esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/compresor-limitador-veronica-25465/

pero checando creo que sería mejor utilizando un software. En cuanto al modulador, mi idea es armar el que me mencionaste, pero está la duda, ¿estaría mejor armar el transmisor 1W no tune--> 1ra etapa --> 2da etapa? ó ¿estoy completamente errado en el concepto?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 4, 2011)

Ya comprendo. A ver, de lo que estamos hablando es de un amplificador para radiofrecuencia, para lo que tu quieres la "secuencia de circuitos" es 1 - compresor verónica, 2 - PLL verónica, que se detallan muy bien varias versiones del circuito en este foro, y 3 - amplificador de radiofrecuencia para lograr la potencia deseada. ¿creo que te entendí bien, o no?


----------



## 0002 (Sep 5, 2011)

Exacto, mi idea es esa, aunque como te decía creo que lo del compresor lo dejaré de lado utilizando software , y pues como primer circuito estaba pensando utilizar el transmisor 1W no tune. 

Entonces según yo ¿se podrían hacer estos circuitos de esta forma?

transmisor 1W no tune --> Amplificador de RF (compuesto por dos etapas del amplificador de este hilo)

ó ¿que otra forma habría de armarlo?

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Sep 10, 2011)

Joakiy, monta la version de 60 watios a ver si haces andar ese transistor.

Saludos.


----------



## 0002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Leyendo un poco más que de costumbre en esto de RF, me di cuenta que lo pregunté fue una animalada, dirian por ahí... , de todas formas gracias Van der Ziel, y pues veré si puedo conseguir los transistores, por que buscando, sólo encuentro los reemplazos NTE, y estos son muy caritos... , ó si  alguien pudiera aconsejarme algún reemplazo, se lo agradecería mucho. De mientras empezaré con esto.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 15, 2012)

Bueno, de repente me he acordado que tenia éste proyecto pendiente y con unas pequeñas modificaciones le he acoplado una etapa previa, y de transistor final un 2N6080 de forma que pueda obtener 6 - 7 Watios en la salida con una excitación de unos 50 mW.



Voy a hacerle pruebas y comentaré resultados, espero que ande bien 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 15, 2012)

Bueno, el caso es que no logro sacarle mas de medio watio :enfadado: ...El transistor que utilizo en la primera etapa es un 2n3866 que se excita directamente del VCO, en otros montajes funciona bien este tipo de configuración, excitando otros transistores que me dan los 4 Watios sin problema. Según le aplico tensión al circuito, sube la aguja del watimetro a algo mas de un Watio, para caer de repente a poco mas de 100 mw, con algún ajuste se cosigue 1/2 Watio, pero con un consumo desmesurado, casi los 500 mA. y el 2N6080 calienta bastante.

¿Alguien me podria proponer una etapa excitadora para el 2n 6080 configurada tal y como se describe al principio del hilo con un un 2N3866?, ya que de esta unidad tengo varias piezas.

...Algo de luz por favor, no soy muy diestro con este tipo de amplificadores.

Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Abr 15, 2012)

no te estara oscilando? de cuanto es el trimmer de la entrada? no lo estaras acoplando demasiado? saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 16, 2012)

Los trimmer de entrada son de 1 - 60 pf, en realidad la primera etapa la he obtenido de otro diagrama y es esta:


L8 y R22 los he sustituido por otro trimmer de 1 - 60 pf para conectarlo a la base del 2n 6080 tal y como a parece en el diseño de Joakiy.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 16, 2012)

Haz las pruebas inicialmente sin el filtro de armonicos, , saludos


----------



## LinP (Abr 16, 2012)

Perdón por mi ignorancia Tiago. 

¿Qué función tienen los trimmers antes del filtro pasa bajos?

Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Abr 16, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> Haz las pruebas inicialmente sin el filtro de armonicos, , saludos



Así lo he hecho Moises, gracias por el consejo

Linp, los trimmer, en este caso, adaptan la impedancia de salida, según creo.

Saludos.


----------



## LinP (Abr 16, 2012)

Ok, me había parecido extraño porque en la mayoría de circuitos y lineales que tengo por casa nunca había visto esta configuración (estoy bastante verde en RF)

Mucha suerte, ya contarás si al final consigues solucionarlo, es un circuito que me gustaría probar para una pequeña emisora que tengo por aquí. 

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 16, 2012)

Tiago, y haz las pruebas en el centro de la banda, espero que  funcione correctamente, un abrazo


----------



## tiago (Abr 16, 2012)

Si, Moises. Tengo todo ello en cuenta, no se si el transistor a pesar de estar bien para un tester, tendra algun problema a la hora de entrar en oscilación, es una posibilidad. Lo haré funcionar, pero se pasa muy mal hasta que se consigue. 

Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Abr 17, 2012)

y si el 2n3866 lo polarizas a 0 ? o sea si le pones un vk200 de la base a masa? saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2012)

exetv dijo:


> y si el 2n3866 lo polarizas a 0 ? o sea si le pones un vk200 de la base a masa? saludos


Si, tambien lo habia pensado. No se si los 50 - mW que recibe de excitación aceptarán bien el vk 200, por eso lleva una resistencia de 680. Pero lo voy a probar.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Sep 4, 2012)

hola que tal??  he montado el circuito de de la pagina 1 con la diferencia que use el mrf224 que tiene prácticamente las mismas características. lo estoy  alimentando con un 2sc1971 (6w) . Lo que me pasa es que termino perdiendo potencia en  lugar de ganar. Quisiera saber a que se podría deber esto ya que estoy seguro que hasta el 2sc1971 funciona bien.


----------



## Nayel (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola Q tal  todos....
Quisiera saber cuales son las capacitancias de los condensadores variable.. Osea al momento de comprar los  compro solo diciendo la capacitancia que aparece en el diagrama o cuales debo comprar....
Saludos...


----------



## tiago (Sep 7, 2012)

Nayel dijo:


> Hola Q tal  todos....
> Quisiera saber cuales son las capacitancias de los condensadores variable.. Osea al momento de comprar los  compro solo diciendo la capacitancia que aparece en el diagrama o cuales debo comprar....
> Saludos...



Hola *Nayel*:

Son dos condensadores de 1-40 pf y dos de 1-60 pf. Le puedes poner todos de 1-60 pf si tienes algún problema con los primeros.

Saludos.


----------



## Nayel (Sep 7, 2012)

Y que funcion cumplen estos condensadores.... Osea como se cuando devo cambiar su capacitancia....
o sino Por que son variables.
Son para determinar la frecuencia o para que...??


----------



## tiago (Sep 8, 2012)

Nayel dijo:


> Y que funcion cumplen estos condensadores.... Osea como se cuando devo cambiar su capacitancia....
> o sino Por que son variables.
> Son para determinar la frecuencia o para que...??



Nayel, son condensadores que adaptan las impedancias de entrada y de salida del amplificador, y debes ir ajustandolos hasta el punto que obtengas la máxima potencia con el menor consumo.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Sep 16, 2012)

hola nayel si ves que los trimmer no responden como deberían podes agregarle un capacitor en  paralelo al trimmer hasta conseguir la maxima potencia como dijo tiago. Lo que hago a la hora de ajustar es mover el  trimmer hasta el  máximo valor (de salida del equipo) y pasarme un poco mas y luego volver al máximo para saber que no le falta capacidad al trimmer. Me volvía loco cuando empece con los ajustes pesaba que no andaba el lineal incluso. Pero al parecer lo que estaba mal era la capacidad de los trimmer que usaba. ahora me quedo 10 puntos el lineal pronto lo voy a compartir con la comunidad. 
Exitos!


----------



## lumin (Jun 29, 2013)

el tra*NS*istor se puede reemplazar por un 2SC1946A?
sal*d*uos fabulosos este amp*p*li lineal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2013)

lumin dijo:


> el tra*NS*istor se puede reemplazar por un 2SC1946A?
> sal*d*uos fabulosos este amp*p*li lineal



!Si el 2SC1946A es una excelente opiciõn ! incluso 2 circuitos identicos sumados con cable de 75 Ohmios en 1/4 onda fornecen 60 Wattios en la salida final .

A pedido de mi amigo Lumin deja aca un circuito linear para FM con el  2sc1946a.
 Alguns datos orbidados en el esquema : L1= L2= VK200 , R2 = 10 ohmios , L8 = 2 espiras
Saludos cordiales.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Jul 2, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos a pedido de mi amigo Lumin deja aca un circuito linear para FM con el  2sc1946a.
> Alguns datos orbidados en el esquema : L1= L2= VK200 , R2 = 10 ohmios , L8 = 2 espiras
> Saludos cordiales.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


  gracias amigo daniel pero y el diametro del alambre no el interior si no el grosor del alambre

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2013)

Yo sinceramiente no lo sei precisamiente pero creo sener un hilo de cubre 14 AWG barnizado por las fotos postadas por el Engenero proyetista David K. Celestin.



edwos2010 dijo:


> Mira tengo precisamente dos transistores 2N6081 y quisiera que me ayudara indicandome  como quedaria el plano para poner a trabajar estos dos transistores en paralelo, agradezco me prestara una ayuda
> Saludos



Hola Edwos arme dos amplificadores identicos ( use el circuito postado por joakiy )con el 2n6081 que tienes en manos y some con cables de 75 Ohmios en 1/4 de onda o tente ese articulo que yo dejo abajo para ustedes experimentar , excite con 2 o 2,5 Wattios y teras 25 Wattios de RF mui tranquilamente en la salida .
! Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte amigo! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

